# Upland Hunting boots



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

I looking for some new upland boots. Im considering Schnee's Bozeman. Any feed back or recommendations is appreciated.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I have worn Timberland's for years. Cannot remember the model.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Any of the Danner's. Newest pair are Kangaroo Sharptails. Also have a pair of regular Sharptails. Very good boots.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

As far as Upland boots go, The Browning Kangaroos.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

I've loved my Danner Pronghorns. Been many a miles on those bad boys.

Work wise, I've always like my Wolverine's, and now I see they're making hunting boots. Very comfortable and extremely light and great support. I'd give them a shot for sure. Regardless of what everyone here may say, you need to wear a pair and walk around the store for a bit before buying. If you put on any sort of miles on them in a season, don't buy based on recommendations, buy based on feel. Every foot is different.

Troy


----------



## dixiedog (Jun 18, 2007)

Tulsa Slim said:


> I looking for some new upland boots. Im considering Schnee's Bozeman. Any feed back or recommendations is appreciated.


I know a lot of people that have Scnee's boots & they love them. If you don't mind me asking, how did you find out about Schnee's, Bozeman??


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Googled upland hunting boots and went to the Schnee's web site . They look like really nice boots.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

"Danner" in whatever configuration that is best for what you need. The lace to the toe is very practical for going uphill and down.

John


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

I wear Danner Pronghorns 6 to 7 days a week and have for years. I sell construction equipment. I'm in the mud and musk all the time, I'm amazed at how well these boots feel and endure. When I'm training I usually wear them they are very comfortable.

Like most have said you cannot beat Danner boots.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

I tried a pair of Danner Pronghorns, wore the in the field while setting up and judging last week and they just about killed me. The top hook lug digs in to my ankle, I was in pain and had to loosen the laces to walk. There is no way i could ware them on a pheasant hunt. I took them back. They are a very light boot but not the right boot for me.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Look at a pair of Russell boots. A little spendy but well worth it. I have a pair of Safari PH's that I've had resoled three times. Now the canvas is wearing away. If I have to toss them I'll be lost. I've had them 10 years.

Angie


----------



## Brevard Arndt (Jul 2, 2003)

Russell's.


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

http://www.russellmoccasin.com/index.html


I love my Cavalier Pull on's. Have had them for 7 years.

I also have a pair of Gokeys that are pretty comfy.

Takes a while for both to break in.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I swear by Russell 

South 40 Birdshooter


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> I tried a pair of Danner Pronghorns, wore the in the field while setting up and judging last week and they just about killed me. The top hook lug digs in to my ankle, I was in pain and had to loosen the laces to walk. There is no way i could ware them on a pheasant hunt. I took them back. They are a very light boot but not the right boot for me.


Told you....buy a pair of Filson Uplanders and be done with it. I have a pair with many years and miles of wear on them and they still feel great.


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

Tulsa Slim said:


> I tried a pair of Danner Pronghorns, wore the in the field while setting up and judging last week and they just about killed me. The top hook lug digs in to my ankle, I was in pain and had to loosen the laces to walk. There is no way i could ware them on a pheasant hunt. I took them back. They are a very light boot but not the right boot for me.


Paul was also over heard complaining about the wind blowing up his skirt at the same trial. Man Up Dude!

Rich


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Gunners Up said:


> Paul was also over heard complaining about the wind blowing up his skirt at the same trial. Man Up Dude!
> 
> Rich


It is worse than that Rich....he scared to ask permission to get a new pair of boots....dude goes out and buys a new pair of boots and then gets scared the boss will find them so he takes them back claiming the hurt his leg or something like that.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

If I was looking for a pair of smart asses Id be set.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

I too have Danner Pronghorns, last year on opening day of pheasant season I twisted my ankle badly enough to go back to the house and ice it, went to Cabela's the next morning and asked for the stiffest hiking shoe they had. They produced Danner 452 GTX hikers, I was back in the field the next day and it's the only boot I've worn since.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Hey Paul....what did you end up doing?


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Unlike Ed, I don't have a problem with stiffness. 

I like higher boots than hikers, too. The Brittanies from Cabelas are great - high and light - very comfortable for me. (They wear out fast, but are cheap.) The older style Pronghorns were nice (changed a couple of years ago), but not as high (tend to fill with weeds). I didn't like the wedge sole Danners or the Vibram sole Danners (though I can't wear that pair out!)

I wear out a lot of 'em. I got a new pair of "Irish setters" on sale (but that name is used on several boots.) Keep going back to Brittanies.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Keith Stroyan said:


> Unlike Ed, I don't have a problem with stiffness. I



OUCH! That was so funny it was boderline mean.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Where I come from they say "the older the bull the stiffer the horn". HPW


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Steve Hester said:


> As far as Upland boots go, The Browning Kangaroos.


Ditto. Surprised not to see more recommending this boot. I've worn a pair through 3 seasons and out dog training. They are still in good shape. Last weekend I was walking through 6 inch deep water in the sloughs and they are still water proof. I wear Danners when the weather gets cold...


----------



## smokin' gun (May 3, 2006)

Love my Danner Pronghorns!


----------



## willson (Nov 8, 2005)

Danner Kestrel GTX. Very comfortable and light with plenty of support. Excellent boot!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

I went with Filson. They are well made, quality, comfortable and very tough, like all Filson products. Danner don't come close to the quality of Filson, but you get what you pay for $260.00.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

If you get a chance, check out Lowa.


----------

